

Show HN: Hacker News Radio - JSig

This is a little project I have been working on that lets you listen to Hacker News. Please note that is SERIOUSLY BETA.<p>http://hackernewsradio.com
======
aditya
<http://hackernewsradio.com>

Nifty. Of course, it's missing a lot of context, is it just reading
/newcomments? If it read out the on: <topic> that would give it more context.

Right now it just sounds like those precogs blabbering in Minority Report
(while predicting the future), or the hybrids in Battlestar :-)

~~~
JSig
>>is it just reading /newcomments? If it read out the on: <topic> that would
give it more context.

It is currently reading comments for only one submission at a time. Each
submission's comments are read from top to bottom so each thread's context
should be retained.

------
craigkerstiens
Really like the idea, will be great to get an idea of whats on here while
working on other items. The voice could definitely use some work as after a
few minutes it becomes a bit painful and I naturally begin tuning it out.

Can I put in a request for a female british accent? That would be nice to
listen to.

~~~
JSig
Yes you can! The TTS Engine I am using ships with a British female. Tomorrow I
will load her up just for you!

------
kodeshpa
Distribute it to wide audience via Tunein Radio mobile app. check
radiotime.com

~~~
JSig
Great, idea! It is now available on radiotime.com!

------
kodeshpa
Check out hacker news radio station on Tune in radio

<http://radiotime.com/station/s_134806/Hacker_News_Radio.aspx>

------
macmac
A link would be fantastic.

------
taylorbuley
Link us?

